# Poor Dicks Sporting Goods :)



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So apparently Dick's sales and stock have fallen since they decided to pull those evil black guns from their shelves. Their sales dropped 2.2% in Q4 compared to 2011 and their shares fell 10%.

Amazingly, their CEO blamed Lance Armstrong. Interestingly enough, Cabelas, who didn't shun the gun owners has stock closing up more than 16% with almost 2/3s of their gains from gun sales. (this was all pulled from guns.com, but I can't link it on my work computer as they block that kind of evil stuff in IL).

Personally, I don't shop at Dicks any more until they send me coupons for $10's and free 200 score card points. Then I spend no more than $10 there and get the free points. Eventually, they send me another $10 for spending nothing. Works for me


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I do the same thing you do. Take the free points, and use the ten dollar coupons. Other than that they receive no business from me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.guns.com/2013/04/29/dicks-sales-stocks-drop-following-black-gun-ban/


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks YD!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Dick's CEO must be a liberal, blaming someone else for his lack of quality thought process.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to see that Cabelas is doing so well and Dicks was been having a hard time. Several years ago I purchased some Cabelas stock because I liked how well they treated their customers. I never have trouble finding an employee in Cabelas to help me, if I need the help. I have infact been asked several times if I work there because I was in there all the time. Had a girlfriend for a while that used to work for Cabelas. I can't even remember the last time I was in Dicks and there are at least 3 here that are less than 50 miles.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

We have recently had a Dick's open near me. I have never been in it and will not shop there. I drove past it twice today. I didn't stop, but I did give them the finger both times.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's funny ! Did you give them the whole bird or the half ?


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2012)

Just how far did Dick's think they were going to get doing what they did. Here in Wis. the deer hunting population alone is over 600,000 strong. Now add in the Waterfowl & Small Game and look at the number of hunter's you have? This is just in one state, now add in the rest of the states and what kind of numbers are you looking at? Where did Dick's ever think they were going to come out ahead on that move?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the CEO drank the Obama kool-aid......................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bet he wont be around much longer.............sucks to be him


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Did Lance make them stop selling AR's


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

csb said:


> Just how far did Dick's think they were going to get doing what they did. Here in Wis. the deer hunting population alone is over 600,000 strong. Now add in the Waterfowl & Small Game and look at the number of hunter's you have? This is just in one state, now add in the rest of the states and what kind of numbers are you looking at? Where did Dick's ever think they were going to come out ahead on that move?


Amen to that! Apparently they didn't realize that gun control legislation is GOOD for sales, and that gun owners are loyal to those that support their rights. Thankfully there are those that value and support our second amendment rights these days. It would be interesting to see how CTD is doing these days.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This is off topic but I went to Costco, the only place I shop where you can't carry your firearm and low and behold the sign is gone (no firearms)... I asked the manager, and she said if you have one on your side they will ask you to not bring it in, I said without the sign that's not legal, she said well if we can't see it and winked at me, I said I was going to renew my membership! It's about time they woke up and smelled the coffee....it's a small step but... Thanx Cosco


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Did Lance make them stop selling AR's


yes, he was doping his reloads for his AR..... :gunshooting:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, thats a good thing to hear. Walmart in Show Low use to have a sign but removed it also. And as for asking you to not bring a weapon in the store if they see it, as far as I know that is their right, at least that is what I was told when I took the concealed carry class. Now I was told no weapons in a federal building sign or no sign any other has to post a sign or physically ask you not to.

Now back to topic sorta: I too would like to know how CTD is doing since their blunder.


----------

